# Anyone have an Aush Soup recipe?



## yanny (Dec 25, 2006)

I have been looking for an Aush soup recipe after having it at Kabul restaurant in Seattle. I've seen some recipes online that seem close but this one was vegetarian. I'm not a veggie so meat is OK only I really liked Kabul's version and I think the meat might overpower the other flavors. This one had noodles and a nice minty taste to it. Sooo, anyone have a recipe for it?


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

The Ausch Soup I'm familiar with is based on an Afghan method of cooking but I understand there are Persian versions, which I'm not personally acquainted with. The only way I know how to make Aush Soup is vegetarian. I don't have any recipes, per se, I just make it from scratch the way I was taught to make it. I use a tomato base broth and whatever leafy and root vegetables I have on hand, then add some noodles toward the end of the simmer. I sometimes put a dollop of sour cream on top to serve.
The tomato broth is made (as near as I can describe - I don't measure this concoction) with about 1 1/2 quarts of stewed tomatoes, 1/2 quart of water (or veg. stock if I have it on hand), some chopped onion, 1/2 cup chopped parsley, 2 Tbsp dill, and a couple pinches of turmeric.
Hope that helps.


----------



## yanny (Dec 25, 2006)

Thank you! It doesn't sounds like the one I was looking for, but it does sound delicious!


----------

